# would you allow this?



## ICE (Jun 10, 2017)

The service panel will be removed and a new service has been installed on the other side of the house.  Rather than create a J-box out of the existing service enclosure, a 1R panel enclosure has been installed behind the access panel as shown.  The contractor tells me that he has done this many times and never gotten any resistance from an inspector.  He feels that the access cover provides a 3R rating and therefor the 1R enclosure is legitimate.  He also stated that there is no 3R sub-panel available in the marketplace but I found several.

This is part of a $100K addition/remodel on a 2 million dollar house. Now that should not influence a decision but his crying about the cost falls on deaf ears.


----------



## north star (Jun 10, 2017)

*#  ~ # ~ #*

Article 110.20 in the `08 NEC requires the electrical enclosure
to be marked with an Enclosure Type number and be
suitable for the location.........The 1R cover does not meet the
requirement to be rainproof like a 3R does.

The whole enclosure must be rated 3R.

*# ~ # ~ #*


----------

